# Da Vinci Code Movie



## MAC_Whore (May 17, 2006)

So...it opens in just 2 days.  I loved the book.  I read it in 2 days.  

I just read on MSN that the movie wasn't very well received at Cannes, but I really don't think that will stop me from going to see it.  I liked the book enough to chance the movie.  

Who else is going?  Are you worried it will be too different from the book?  Or does it matter if there are differences if the movie is good enough?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 17, 2006)

I'm excited for it.. i heard it got bad reviews too, but I love Audrey Tatou so i'm biased.  The book was good and i read it in 2 days too.


----------



## shabdebaz (May 18, 2006)

I have tickets for Friday night.  I am pretty excited since it has been 3 years since I have read the book.  And I looooved the book.


----------



## Pink_lily (May 18, 2006)

i really liked the book, and i've been waiting for this movie.  my boyfriend said he wants to stay in on saturday night and clean (booooooooooooo!), so i'm doing a TON of cleaning today and tomorrow to get him to take me to the movie on saturday!


----------



## colormust (May 18, 2006)

oh man i cant wait till it comes out tomorrow....
i read the book for the first time in 2004 and i have read it two times since then. such a great book. i really hope they do the book justice.

whoever sees it first you gotta post and let us know!


----------



## browneyedbaby (May 18, 2006)

I wanna see it hope it's not a let down! And I really near two places where there did filming here in the UK so should be interesting to see how different they look!


----------



## iiifugaziii (May 19, 2006)

oh man... i've been waiting for this movie to come out since i heard they were making it. (and i freakin' love tom hanks) but i just read like 3 reviews on it and they ALL say it's boring and it just wasn't what it could've been. so that sucks. but i'm still seeing it!


----------



## Georgiecat (May 19, 2006)

I thought the book was satisfactory, but love to see film versions of what I read. I am going tonight.  My standards for movies aren't very high though, so even if it does turn out to be as bad as the reviews, I won't mind. I enjoy watching Tom Hanks.  He captivates me for some reason.


----------



## mrskloo (May 19, 2006)

Although Tom Hanks is an amazing actor, I won't be seeing the movie.. haven't read the book either.


----------



## colormust (May 19, 2006)

god you have to read the book...if you agree with it or not it is very good


----------



## Sanne (May 19, 2006)

I saw it!!!

it was an amazing movie, I have no idea why the film was srashed in reviews, I was intriqued!!! It's one of those movies you need to see twice, to find the secrets in the beginning you don't see untill you have discovered the clue.
I must admit that I never read the book (I intend to, but I never take the moment to sit and read) and maybe the movie isn't amazing compared to the book.... I'll let someone who've read the book make that disicion!

my opinnion: a +++++movie!


----------



## Ms. Z (May 19, 2006)

I'm excited, I'm supposed to see it on Saturday, but I might wait until next week when the crowds are smaller.


----------



## mjalomo (May 19, 2006)

I read the book and saw it tonight. I loved it!!! I loved it more than the book, which is very rare because I'm an English teacher & tend to favor the print version.  I think the pacing is excellent, Ron Howard masterfully removed some of the weak prose without sacrificing the plot.  I had trouble picturing Tom Hanks as the protagonist, but he nailed this role!!!!  Our showings have sold out locally, and in the theatre I was in, people were so involved in the film they did not leave their seats to use the restroom.


----------



## coachkitten (May 20, 2006)

Wow!  I love you all because I was really bummed when I read the reviews but am happy to hear that you all liked it!  I would trust the specktra-gals opinions before some stinky critic in the paper!  Now I am excited again!!!


----------



## Sanne (May 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 
_Wow!  I love you all because I was really bummed when I read the reviews but am happy to hear that you all liked it!  I would trust the specktra-gals opinions before some stinky critic in the paper!  Now I am excited again!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

yeah I felt bummed too when I read the reviews, this was a first movie in a long time I felt I NEEDED to see, but I have no idea why the critics did't like it!


----------



## colormust (May 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mjalomo* 
_I read the book and saw it tonight. I loved it!!! I loved it more than the book, which is very rare because I'm an English teacher & tend to favor the print version.  I think the pacing is excellent, Ron Howard masterfully removed some of the weak prose without sacrificing the plot.  I had trouble picturing Tom Hanks as the protagonist, but he nailed this role!!!!  Our showings have sold out locally, and in the theatre I was in, people were so involved in the film they did not leave their seats to use the restroom._

 
yay i am so excited...it is playing at my drive-ins!!! going tomorrow nite....

great review!!!


----------



## JesusShaves (May 20, 2006)

I watched it yesterday.  I agree with the critics about Paul Bettany (i think) who played Silas... haha... i could only laugh at his performace.  He was so terrible.  He annoyed me so much!

I cant believe someone said Audrey was wooden (johny vaughn in the Sun newspaper).  I thought she was excellent, played sophie exactly as i saw her!  I've tried to stay away from what the critics say (like i do with all films), as i tend to disagree with them on most things.

Its always the same story though, the book is better than the film.  I think the book is more believable.  Though it is only fiction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I did have goose bumps for the XMEN 3 trailer they showed... more excited about that... hehe!


----------



## inlucesco (May 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JesusShaves* 
_I watched it yesterday.  I agree with the critics about Paul Bettany (i think) who played Silas... haha... i could only laugh at his performace.  He was so terrible.  He annoyed me so much!_

 
Heheh, I thought he was great.  My specialty is medieval history, and the self-flagellating monks really intrigue me.  I thought he did a pretty good job of portraying that role - devoted and insane at the same time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I did like the movie.  I didn't expect much, but I came out of there pretty pleased with the whole thing.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 20, 2006)

Well, screw the critics!  I am more interested in what the ladies of Specktra have to say!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, you have to wonder.......All of these critics sitting in the same room, watching the film at the same time.  I imagine that there is a bit of peer pressure involved in their reactions.  I could see where they might feel some pressure (whether they realize it or not) to go with the majority or risk being labeled simple or uncultured in the world of critics.  Critics are, well, critics.


----------



## csuthetaphi (May 20, 2006)

I went and saw it last night. I never read the book, but I thought it was a great movie. I have a hard time sitting through long movies, I usually get really bored. But this one, I was intrigued til the very end.


----------



## ishtarchick (May 20, 2006)

okay i saw it last night. it IS a good movie altho (as usually happens) not as good as the book, however it is pretty accurate, nice adaptation.



now sort of a spoiler here, warning:




i think all the critics are saying it isn't good because there is like, no chemistry between  sophie and langdon, well, as i see it there is very little acting for audrey tautou in the film, a lot of parts of the book were omitted (i know, if they weren't it would have been an 8 hr film) but, most of what was omitted are the parts where Sophie shows off herself, and when she proves she's as smart as langdon. so, since all those parts are missing, it appears as if sophie in the movie is just "the pretty girl", she barely does anything. the second anagram, the one with "madonna of the rocks" is supposed to be broken by her and in the film it is robert who breaks it... and many other things like so.

in mu humble opinion, i think tom hanks (as usual) gives a great performance but iti is because it looks as if the script was written for him, not for him and "sophie".

the BEST character, by far, has to be Silas, such a powerful performance!!! i was amazed by it.
but what the hell, stilll a great movie, even more if you haven't read the book.


----------



## Shimmer (May 20, 2006)

Loved it.
Paul Bettany's performance was actually very moving, IMO.


----------



## cookies (May 21, 2006)

I thought it was scary! I saw a late session which didn't finish until 1am or so, and when my friend and I were walking back to the car, I was clutching onto her cause I was paranoid of albino monks creeping up on us!


----------



## funKyVibeS* (May 25, 2006)

im still reading it. . . DAN BROWN is the MAN.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 25, 2006)

I liked the movie!  I was reading the yahoo! reviews.  It got a C-, but if you look closer most of the people that gave it an F, didn't even see the movie.  They were mostly religious fanatics that could hardly spell and they were saying if we saw it we'd go to hell.  That just made me want to see it more, haha.


----------



## colormust (May 25, 2006)

Dan The Man !!!! Lol


----------



## Juneplum (May 26, 2006)

wow. i just got back from seeing it and DH and I reall liked it. i thought paul bettany (the monk) was GREAT! his performance shocked me. he played the role very well. i agree with ishtarchick that the role of sophie should have been been played a bit truer to the book but this is hollywood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 i enjoyed it


----------



## swimagal23 (May 27, 2006)

i sorta wanna see it but, i im not sure because its very controversial for my religious beliefs, the thing is people read the book/see the movie and they think its all the true. see im fine with it as log as peopel no that it is fiction not fact. like the book is in the fiction section and yet peopel still think its true, the stuff written in it..


----------



## M.A.C*Attack (May 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *swimagal23* 
_i sorta wanna see it but, i im not sure because its very controversial for my religious beliefs, the thing is people read the book/see the movie and they think its all the true. see im fine with it as log as peopel no that it is fiction not fact. like the book is in the fiction section and yet peopel still think its true, the stuff written in it.._

 
APART ROM RELIGION IM A BIG SISSY AND IM THE PERSON THAT STARTS TO LET IT GET TO ME AND I START THINKING ALL KINDS OF CRAZY STUFF


----------



## Escada_Lover (May 28, 2006)

I just got back from the cinema and I really liked that movie!

I read the book three times and the movie wasn't as bad as book based movies are supposed to be!


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *swimagal23* 
_i sorta wanna see it but, i im not sure because its very controversial for my religious beliefs, the thing is people read the book/see the movie and they think its all the true. see im fine with it as log as peopel no that it is fiction not fact. like the book is in the fiction section and yet peopel still think its true, the stuff written in it.._

 
Aww, you shouldn't let that dissuade you.  It was a good movie.  Some may believe that is fact, but that's OK.  All religion is someone's interpretation of events.  You can still hold strong to your beliefs and enjoy the art of a good movie or book.  I've always felt that you can't really embrace your beliefs until you know what other beliefs are out there.  It helps you more completely understand why you have the feelings you do.


----------



## miss_emc (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cookies* 
_I thought it was scary! I saw a late session which didn't finish until 1am or so, and when my friend and I were walking back to the car, I was clutching onto her cause I was paranoid of albino monks creeping up on us!_

 
I just stumbled across this thread and couldn't help but thank you for making me laugh so much at that comment, honestly, that is so funny


----------

